# Columnaris



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

A few weeks ago I got some transhipped guppies and they all ended up dying, I assumed it was just a bad batch.

The tank has been running 2 and a 1/2 years, Previously had another trio in here but I believe the male was infertile due to him being a ribbon variety they were around 1 and a half years old.
Have a group of Khuli loaches as well around 1 year old.

As they were from a breeder and not a petsmart I did not think to QT them, lesson learned.

One of the new females did have fry.

At first I thought something wrong with my water, everything tested fine, but then my old trio suddenly started dying with no symptoms, eat well the morning, dead by evening. I then assumed the new fish had brought something in.
The one old female started hanging out by the airstone for a few days then also died, leaving me with Khulis and a bunch of fry.
At first I thought a few of the fry had some sort of genetic deformation of the mouth, but then I noticed other fry were getting it too, so after scouring the internet I have concluded that its a virulent form of columnaris.
The problem is the meds that could treat it are now banned (kind of hard to take a guppy fry into the vet and ask for a prescription). From what I've researched, furan-2 from Api or sufaplex from seachem were the best at treating negative gram bacteria, other than increasing salinity is there anything one can use?


I have kept fish most of my life, being doing saltwater tanks for the past 7 years, this was my attempt to get back into freshwater again.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have had little to no disease in my years of keeping except guppies . I find guppies to be a pain in the arse. In my experience guppies are more susceptible to a lot of different disease


----------

